# Naruto Battledome Member of the Month [July winner added!]



## Chainer (Dec 29, 2008)

*BD Member of the Month*​
The Naruto Battledome has thousands of posts, and some of these have been wonderful, excellent, and riddled with great debate and discussion. These are the precious pearls in this ocean, and this contest is here to recognize them and forever immortalize them. It's up to you to make these great posts, and then it's up to the community to help decide which takes the honor of being recognized as the best - BD Member of the Month.

Each month a poster from the Naruto Battledome will be named BD Member of the Month. This contest will include posts *only* from the Naruto Battledome, none of its child forums [a.k.a the Konoha Colosseum] will be a part of this contest. 

The BD Member of the Month, is someone who possesses and exemplifies the following qualities:

Incites constructive debate with their posts.
Consistently posts with wisdom and reasoning.
Is very helpful, nice, and encouraging to other members of the BD.
_Never_ breaks any of the forum-wide rules or the rules specific to the BD.
In general, is a good role model for other posters of the BD.
-That's just off the top of my head. If you have other legitimate qualities, that's fine too-

During each month, there will be a *nominations thread* open where anybody may nominate another to be assessed for Member of the Month candidacy. At the end of the month, the BD staff will collate all nominations, shortlist them, and then open a public *voting thread* for everybody to vote in. The candidate with the most vote will win the title for the month!

The prize will be the choice of one of the following for a month’s duration:

HTML user title (bold, colored, marquee, image, etc)
Sparkley user name
175x250 avatar

If you have any questions, feel free to PM a section moderator. Good luck to all! 

To check out the results of our annual Battledome Awards ceremony, click here or here. Congratulations to all winners and thanks to all those who participated, with a big thank you to the hosts Akitō and Atlantic Storm!


----------



## Chainer (Dec 29, 2008)

*Naruto Battledome Member of the Month Winners*

*July 2018: @hbcaptain *
*June 2018: @Kai *


*May 2018:* @Shark 


*April 2018: *@Bonly & @WorldsStrongest


*March 2018:* @WorldsStrongest 


*February 2018:* @Crimson Flam3s


*January 2018: *@Charmed


*December 2017: *@Charmed 


*October 2017: *@Trizalgia ​
*September 2017: *@WorldsStrongest 


*August 2017:* @Itachi


*July 2017:* @Cherry


*June 2017: @Charmed*


*May 2017: @Veracity*


*April 2017: @The Death & The Strawberry *


*March 2017: @JiraiyaFlash *


*February 2017: @UchihaX28 *


*January 2017: @WorldsStrongest *


*December 2016: @professor83*


*November 2016: @WorldsStrongest *
​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 29, 2008)

*Naruto Battledome Member of the Month Winners*​
October 2016: 


September 2016: *!*


August 2016: !




July 2016: !


June 2016: Mithos !



May 2016: 




April 2016: 
​

March 2016: 



February 2016: !



January 2016: !
​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 29, 2008)

*Naruto Battledome Member of the Month [December winner added!]*

*Naruto Battledome Member of the Month Winners*​

December 2015: !



November 2015:  and !



October 2015: !



September 2015: !



August 2015: !



June-July 2015:  and !



May 2015: !



April 2015: !
​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 29, 2008)

*Naruto Battledome Member of the Month Winners*​
December 2014:  and !

 | 

November 2014: !



October 2014: !



September 2014: !



Look out for DaVizWiz, Rocky, Pirate on Wheels and Godaime Tsunade next month!

August 2014: 



April 2014: !



March 2014: !



February 2014: !



Watch out for alex payne next month! - Atlantic Storm

November 2013: !



October 2013: !



September 2013: !



August 2013: !



June 2013: * and *!
​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 29, 2008)

*Naruto Battledome Member of the Month Winners

May 2013: !




April 2013:  and !




March 2013: !



Look out for Bonly next month!
-Atlantic Storm

February 2013: !



January 2013: !



Look out for Kai and Empathy next month!
- Atlantic Storm


November 2012: !



October 2012:  and !


​*​


----------



## Chainer (Jan 31, 2009)

September 2012: *SubtleObscurantist*!




July 2012: *Ryuzaki*!




June 2012: *Cordelia*!




May 2012: *Atlantic Storm*!




April 2012: *Thunder*!




March 2012: *Soul* and *Melodie*!




February 2012: *Empathy*!




November 2011: *Akitō*!
​


----------



## Chainer (Jan 31, 2009)

October 2011: !




September 2011: !




August 2011: !




July 2011: !




June 2011: !




May 2011: !




February 2011: !




January 2011: !




December 2010: !




November 2010: !



​


----------



## Chainer (Jan 4, 2010)

October 2010: !




September 2010: !




August 2010: !




June 2010: !




May 2010: !



Special mention to Megas Strategos and Atlantic Storm! Watch out for them in June! _–Chainer_


April 2010: !



Special mention to Shizazzle. Watch out for him next month! _-Suu_


March 2010: !



Special mention to Shizazzle. Watch out for him next month! _–Suu_


February 2010: !




January 2010: !



Special mention to Koroshi and Winchester Gospel. Watch out for these two next month! _–Suu_


December 2009: !



Special mention to Atlantic Storm, Kinjishi, and TheYellowFlash10! Watch out for these three next month! _–Chainer_​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 13, 2010)

November 2009: !



Special mention to Koroshi and Winchester Gospel. Watch out for these two next month! _–Suu_


October 2009: !



Special mention to Shinobi Naruto and Lady Tsunade. Watch out for these two next month! _–Chainer_


August 2009: !




July 2009: !



Remember to nominate members for next month! _-Chainer_


June 2009: !



Special mention to Cyphon and perman07. Watch out for Shinobi Naruto and SoLiOZuZ next month. _–Esponer_


May 2009: !




April 2009: !




March 2009: !




February 2009: !




January 2009: !
​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

